# rewired my boat



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweet. There's nothing like being waay up in the everglades backcountry and KNOWING all your wiring systems are fresh and done right.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

very clean....................


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

thanks. It was kinda fun to do and it does feel good not having to think about it anymore.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

looks nice and fresh


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Did you use dielectric grease or Ct orrosion X on all the connections? This will reduce corrosion by 99%.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

no, I have a can but I didn't want to get it all over everything. Used it on the battery connections.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Undo each connection one at a time, spray corrosion blocker on a q-tip and wipe it on each side and then re-assemble.


----------

